# Spray Foam Expiry



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I just used some stuff that was 2 years old and as long as it was stored in a temperate area, it was still good.


----------



## n2omichael (Aug 5, 2012)

This is stuff is only 6 months old, probably be fine I hope (-:


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

Might void the warranty.


----------



## n2omichael (Aug 5, 2012)

Agreed, but, I'm just using it to seal up the sills in a cottage basement and use what's leftover to seal up the wall cavities.


----------

